# Proof the left hates this country



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://twitter.com/bennyjohnson/sta...10404325478400

This is like a child that if they can't have their way will break the toys and run away. People who care about this nation don't do things like this. This is purposeful intent to destroy. Under some circumstances an illegal alien would have more rights than a citizen. Are they trying to punish America for voting for Trump?


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

They have to systematically destroy the country so they can control what it becomes. This is why they are trying to alter and control the education system. The judicial system. The constitution. Reproduction. Removing the right of citizens to protect themselves. When they succeed in all these endeavors they now have complete control of every facet of the lives of the populace. Sound familiar? 1919-1945 Germany.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Total nonsense. Republicans continue to try to remake this country with an attitude of

I GOT MINE,SCREW YOU.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Democrats can't make all the stupid moves they do by accident. It's designed to bring America to it's economic knees just like Saul Alinsky laid out for them. want to be just like China, Russia, Cuba, and etc. They are so arrogant they think those nations failed, but they are so smart they can make it work. They can't even count votes in Iowa. Inept would be an understatement. Now they fried their computers in Iowa. Accident????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I totally remember the fiasco of the Republicans in the primaries in 2016 with 17 candidates.

Last 4 years have basically been a nightmare. Hopefully the sun will shine next year. oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

You are correct about the last election for the Republicans.... it is how Trump got the nomination. It is why Pete is making a strong showing. Same goes for Bernie... oke:

But the middle ground left is like the middle ground people on the right. They are not the ones who "hate" the country. It is the polar or extremes in the party is what is hurting all of us. It is those people who are in congress that are trying to switch the whole parties in that direction.

It is also the SJW or the PC culture that is killing the left and then the FU "merica" that is killing the right. People need to find middle ground and get back to working together on things. That is the huge issue. But the canidates so far for the left seem to be pandering to the far left more than they are to the middle ground. It is because the extremes keep pushing those issues and the media plays into it... so those are the questions or issues that get pushed and asked about. It is a sad state of our politics in the USA.

But what is funny. I met someone from Romania years ago and we keep in touch. (they now live in the UK). Be she hates Trump. But we got talking about politics in her home country of Romania. She was saying that the president now that is in office is having a hard time with the "old" goverment and what not. SOme of the stuff she stated he is pushing for and wants to get done.... falls in line with alot of stuff Trump has done and is going after. It is funny how politics around the globe are trying not to be such PC/Leftist extreme anymore.

I have stated this alot about Trump.... his policy and direction he wants to go is great and honestly pretty middle centric. His personal behavior, comments, etc are not. If he would shut his mouth and not be so brash and egotistical and just go about his business..... he would have people hating him so much. Also I will point to the media.... they never ever show his good stuff. His talking with people directly, his "charity" side of things... like talking with soliders, handicap people, etc. His interaction with these people. The media hangs on his tweets, his brash comments to stir the pot, etc. They dont ever show his compasionate side and what not. Like I mentioned.... twitter shows some of this (not his page but others). But when the majority of the media wants to tear him down all you get is the bad stuff reguritated 100 times and even proven false but still reguritated because that is all they have to spew hate. It is what people follow. If you want to talk about "nazi"... that is what hitler did... he controlled the media and the media followed. :bop:

Sorry for the little rant. But to be honest... the 2020 election isn't a slam dunk by any means. Bernie is gaining momentume and so is Pete. oke: Just like Trump did in 2016.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you don't think media is a big problem in this country...

Look how much press coverage has happened about the person who ran a car into a tent registering voters for Trump. I still haven't seen it on MSN home page. Or the ANTIFA attacks that happened over the weekend.


----------

